# Extreme Pain



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

Has anyone suffered from extreme pain 14days after ovitrelle when their period is due? I've had 2 cycles and both have suffered from extreme pain around this time. I've had gonal f and ovitrelle trigger shot. Is this normal? I can have painful periods but this is of the scale.


----------



## Elerifairy (Jan 19, 2014)

I had much more painful periods my last two medicated cycles, but seemed to have a really heavy day then hardly anything. I was on progesterone pessaries too.


----------

